# UNIVERSAL STUDIOS HOLLYWOOD! (lots-o-pics)



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry, wasn't on in a while. Was having a really fun Family reunion  here are some of the pictures we took.

*Just taking pictures of my aunt's lawn/yard or whatever it is.*









Testing out the focus thing.






*Its focused on the piece of wheat*






*Much Better*






*My aunt got a pic of this bee. Should be on a calender right?*











*My Flytrap and Nepenthes*











*Testing out lighting*






*We were in a rush and it focused on the leaves instead of the flower*






*[SIZE=12pt]UNIVERSAL STUDIOS HOLLYWOOD![/SIZE]*

*Thats me in the green  *






*On our way*






*eeewwwww i wasnt ready*






*These are the houses from Desperate Housewives *











*Here is the ACTUAL island from King Kong*








Check it out, I've been to a LIVE Fear Factor show and got a picture of the stars.






*Uh - Oh whats this? 2 fast 2 furious*













This familiar to anyone? Its the crashed airplane from War of the Worlds. Remember when Tom Cruise crawled out of it?
















*Oh man, that Orangutan was awesome.*






Alright this is all for now. I'll get more pictures up later when I feel like it.

on the way home


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2007)

beautiful pictures, it's so nice technology thats available today!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2007)

> beautiful pictures, it's so nice technology thats available today!


YUP!

I never knew i was squeezing my little brother that hard. :?


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 13, 2007)

> > beautiful pictures' date=' it's so nice technology thats available today![/quote']Scary, isn't it?
> >
> > Nice pictures.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome! I didn't know you were Asian all along, Sparky. Which nationality is your family?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

ooo um, we're Cambodian and im part Lao


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

NIce pics Sparky and a nice family pics! Looks like the add some new features since my last visit in 2004. There was no Wars of World scene too.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks yen, was War of the Worlds released in 2004? or 2006?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)

I look high


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

your aunt is so hot!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 15, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL I TOLD HIM THAT SOLDIER!!!!! HE SAID STOP HITTING ON MY AUNT! LOL evidence Sparky evidence!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Aug 15, 2007)

Excuse me


----------

